# bad dog odor



## LawnGuyLandSparky (Nov 18, 2007)

Buy about 5 gallons of "Natures Miracle" and pour it all over the brick.


----------



## DIYtestdummy (Jan 16, 2008)

Dog urine is alkaline (normally), and you need an acid to neutralize it. Try boric acid or white vinegar. I haven't used Nature's Miracle, but I've heard good things about it also. We used to use "lemoquat" and other cleaners in the hospitals I worked in.


----------



## ocoee (May 31, 2007)

I had some rats I was keeping in my closed in garage
Te smell was as you would think it would be

I used vinegar and it completely eliminated the rat smell
Unfortunately I used full strength vinegar and a lot of it
So now I have to deal with the smell of the vinegar

At work we use a product call Alpha Eliminator that works incredibly well for just this sort of thing

I treated an attic that stank from bat guano with it
I had to go back in the attic about three months later and there wasn't even the hint of ammonia
The attic smelled quite pleasant


----------



## david81 (Feb 9, 2008)

ocoee said:


> I had some rats I was keeping in my closed in garage
> Te smell was as you would think it would be
> 
> I used vinegar and it completely eliminated the rat smell
> ...


where can i get alpha eliminator? when u google it nothing comes up for cleaning supplies. would it be under another name?


----------



## ocoee (May 31, 2007)

I will look for the MSDS in my truck today
But it is probably the same as Nilodor


----------



## hms (Feb 12, 2008)

I spent 20 years in the apartment industry and when I had the odor problems I would tear out the carpet, using a garden sprayer to spray bleach on the floors, let dry and air out, then seal with thompsons water seal. I never had a continuing problem. Not even with new residents with new pets finding the previosly saturated areas.(be sure not to bleach anything but bare floors and have very good ventilation)


----------



## david81 (Feb 9, 2008)

hms said:


> I spent 20 years in the apartment industry and when I had the odor problems I would tear out the carpet, using a garden sprayer to spray bleach on the floors, let dry and air out, then seal with thompsons water seal. I never had a continuing problem. Not even with new residents with new pets finding the previosly saturated areas.(be sure not to bleach anything but bare floors and have very good ventilation)


is it safe to use thompsons on brick floors?


----------

